# Books for sale - Part 1 - how to, cooking, fiction



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I'm listing some books for sale for the first time in a while. All books are in good condition unless otherwise noted. Media mail shipping is extra and it's always less when more ship together. There's at least a part 2 of books and may be a separate thread of non books. Please pm if you have any questions or want a shipping quote. I also will take offers on multiples so don't be shy. Please mention the book # when pm'ing. Thank you for looking.

1) The Foxfire Book, paperback $4

2) Foxfire 8, paperback $8 or both for $10

3) Our Family: A Historical Journal. This is a large blank family record keeping book. $3

4) Chapman Essential Marine Knots by Dominique Le Brun, small binder style hardback, 123 pages. Like new. $6

5) Measured Shop Drawings for American Furniture by Thos. Moser. Large softcover. $5

6) Successful Wood Book: How to choose, use, and finish every kind of wood by Rachel Bard. Hardback w/dust jacket. $5

7) Root Cellaring: Natural Cold Storage of Fruits & Vegetables. Softcover, like new. $6

8) Southwest Gardening by Rosalie Doolittle, 1959 edition. Hardback. $5

9) Southwest Gardening by Rosalie Doolittle, 1953, first edition. Hardback. $8

10) Southwest Gardening by Rosalie Doolittle, 1959 edition inscribed on the half title page with a 1960 date. Hardback. $10

11) Sunset Western Garden Book zoned for 24 climates. Comprehensive Western plant encyclopedia. Oversized hardback. $5

12) Sunset Western Garden Problem Solver – Companion to the Western Garden Book – oversized softcover. $5

13) Sunset New Western Garden Book – 1200 plant identification drawings, comprehensive western plant encyclopedia, zoned for all Western climates and a plant selection guide in color. Oversized softcover. $5

14) MOTOR OBDII Drive Cycle Guide 1996-2002 Domestic & Import Cars, Light Trucks, Vans & SUVs. Oversized softcover. Still in shinkwrap. $3

15) Surveying by Charles B. Breed. Small hardback from 1942. Interesting little book about how it works. Charts and such. It’s a bit worn with writing on the inside of both front and rear covers. $5

16) Aeronautical Dictionary published by NASA. 1959 hardback. Ex-lib copy from White Sands Missile Base in NM. $3

17) Algebraic Geometry: Introduction to Schemes by I. G. Macdonald. 113 page softcover. The cover is a bit worn. $3

18) A Course in Probability Theory by Kai Lai Chung. 1968, first edition. Hardback. $3

19) Appalachian Trail Guide Tennessee-North Carolina 9. The official guide to the Appalachian Trial in Tennessee and North Carolina Cherokee, Pisgah, and Great Smokies. 1976 edition. $3

20) Favorite Hymn Arrangements for mixed voices: Choir or Quarter by Don Whitman. Spiral binding, 80 pages. 1952 edition.

21) Hymns Ancient and Modern for use in the services of the Church, with Accompanying Tunes. Standard Edition. British publication, that I believe is from the early 1940s. 672 pages, with what appears to be a leather binding. Different hymns than what I learned here in the South. $5

22) Best Loved American Folk Songs by Johnny and Alan Lomax. 5th printing, 1947. 407 Oversized hardback. The cover is faded and worn. $4

23) Senior Girl Scout Handbook, first impression 1963. $3

24) Medical Latin and Greek by Mignonette Spilman. 1957 edition. Oversized softcover. $5

25) Coastal Fishing in the Carolinas: From Surf, Pier, and Jetty by Robert J. Goldstein. 3rd edition, softcover. Like new. $3

26) A Song of Ice and Fire - Book 1 - A Game of Thrones, hardback w/dust jacket $5

27) A Song of Ice and Fire - Book 3 - A Storm of Swords, oversized paperback $3

28) The Prophet by Kahlil Gibran, hardback, no dust jacket

29) The Madman by Kahlil Gibran, hardback, no dust jacket - both of these for $5

30) Don't Fence Me In: An American Teenager in the Holocaust by Barry Spanjaard. paperback in good condition with a small tear on the cover and some pages with turned down corners. $3

31) Rough Weather Makes Good Timber: Carolinians Recall, by Patsy Moore Ginns; J.L. Osborne, Jr., artist. 189 page softcover. Life and stories from North Carolina. $3

32) The Best of James Herriot: The Favorite Stories of One of the Most Beloved Writers of Our Time, The Complete Edition, updated and Expanded. Large Hardback w/dust jacket. $10. This is most, if not all, of the stories from the four volumes of the All Creatures Great and Small series. (as a side note, if you remember the British series from the 70s or 80s, you may like to know that the British are remaking the series. Lets just hope it's as good as the original)

33) The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide - Six stories by Douglas Adams - Large hardback w/dust jacket. Includes the stories - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy; The Restaurant at the End of the Universe; Life, the Universe and Everything; So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish; Mostly Harmless, and a bonus story Young Zaphod Plays it Safe. $4

34) Brave New World by Aldous Huxley. Softcover $3

35) 1984 by George Orwell, softcover $2.50

36) A Warrior’s Path: Book One: The Castes and the OutCastes by Davis Ashura. North Carolina author. Signed oversized softcover. Like new. $5

37) Selected Shorter Writings of Mark Twain, edited by Walter Blair. A few pages have underlining and there are notes written inside the back cover. Softcover. $2

38) Don Quixote 2 Volumes. Book numbers 385 and 386 of the Everymans Library series, 1947. Very nice small hardbacks. $10 for the set

39) Fairy Garden: Fairies of the Four Seasons by Tom Cross and Constance Lewis. Beautiful color illustrations. Oversized hardback w/dust jacket. $3

40) The Grub-and-Stakers Quilt A Bee. By Alisa Craig. Hardback w/dust jacket. Ex library. Cute cozy mystery. $2

41) Mountains, Meadows and Moonbeams: A Child’s Spiritual Reader by Mary Summer Rain. Softcover $3

42) Bittersweet by Mary Summer Rain. Softcover $3 or both the Rain books for $5

43) From Yiayia’s Kitchen: Beloved Family Recipes compiled and edited by Eva Karatassos Dukakis, Elaine Dukakis Berardi, Thea Dukakis Tuffy. 8X11 spiral bound cookbook. Greek cooking by the Dukakis clan from Massachusetts.

44) The New Book of Favorite Breads from Rose Lane Farm by Ada Lou Roberts. Softcover. $3

45) The Boston Cooking School Cook Book by Fannie Merritt Farmer. 1945 printing. Hardback in poor condition. Lots of handwritten notes and recipes. The cover is cracked and fraying. $3

46) The Old-Fashioned Homemade Ice Cream Cookbook by Joyce & Christopher W. Dueker. Softcover. There’s a small torn spot on the front cover. $3

47) Better Homes and Gardens Cooking Mexican. Oversized softcover. $2

48) Delicious & Dependable Slow Cooker Recipes: Created for America’s Kitchens by Judith Finlayson. 256 page oversized softcover. $5

49) The Complete Vegetable Cookbook: Easy, Delicious Recipes for More Than 200 Vegetable Side Dishes by Lorraine Bodger. Large hardback w/dust jacket. $5


----------



## Grace Acres (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi
I would like books 46 & 59 if they are still available.
Connie


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Is #23 still available?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Grace Acres, and Blue Rose - I am so sorry I did not reply to your requests sooner. I have been away from here for a while and I think I turned off email notifications - but they should be turned back on now.

If you still want the books - Grace Acres, I'm sorry, but those of those are gone. And Blue Rose, #23 is still available.

Please pm in addition to replying here. Maybe that's what I had set incorrectly earlier.


----------

